# Adult "re-rider" issue - am I really that out of shape?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

kellylee said:


> I started taking lessons after a 25 year hiatus about three months ago. The last month and a half I've been trying to take 2 sometimes 3 lessons a week. The whole endeavor has been humbling, but I am completely embarrassed by how winded I get at the trot and canter. The horse is barely breaking a sweat but I am a sweaty red-faced mess who can't finish a complete sentence!
> 
> I am definitely not in the best shape of my life, but I run (well jog really) and do a floor aerobics class at least 3 days a week. Is it really that different/difficult because of the large muscle work (posting, 2 point)? I am wondering if I am forgetting to breathe? It was particularly bad yesterday, but I also felt like I was so busy trying to fix everything I was doing wrong that maybe I wasn't breathing. Is that even a possibility?
> 
> Also, did/do any beginners ever feel like it is information overload? I really want to ask my instructor if we could just focus on 1-2 things until I do them well. I asked yesterday if I could ride without my crop so that I could really focus on my hand pressure and reins. She said something to the effect of you are going to have to learn it all at some point anyway so I rode with it (poorly) anyway. Is it normal to feel like you can't remember all of the things you are supposed to be doing? Is it a middle-age fog? I thought I was a fairly decent multi-tasker.....



Just by reading your post I'm going to say, "BREATHE". I think you sound like you're getting so wrapped around the axle about all the different things that you're not breathing regularly. 

Yes, to the info overload, no it's not middle aged fog or maybe it's a little bit, but info overload for sure. I agree, you will have to learn to ride with a crop and probably spurs eventually but I don't feel like that means it needs to be today. If she won't slow down and break it down for you, I'd find another instructor. Remember who's pay who!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome to middle age! You're older, your body is changing, and your stamina just isn't what it used to be. Contrary to what the non-riding general public thinks, riding properly is hard work. Fun as well, but still hard work.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh do I HEAR YOU!!

I, too, thought I was in pretty good shape cardivascularly...walking 2-4 miles at least 4 d a week, doing sit ups, lifting 15lbs, push ups, etc...NOPE! Riding has challenged me physically (& MOST CERTAINLY MENTALLY!) more than anything after MY 15 year break (rode17 YEARS until quitting @ age 23)...I'm 39, but many of the earlier days (1st 10-12 lessons) I couldn't post more than 3xs around the arena with about 20" between EACH ONE TIME AROUND, for the whole HOUR of my lesson and would become very tired simply trying to maintain forward impulsion to the bridle AND POST on a "more challenging to get moving"/read:slower ) horse...my steady starter mare, Fancy. 

Add to that, I have very short legs, so wrapping/draping them around her was NOT A POSSIBILITY until I became secure enough to ride sans stirrups. PLUS, my instructor does NOT BELIEVE (Arghhh!) in even a plastic roller snub spur (which has no possibility of of accidentally "poking" OR A DRESSAGE WHIP OR CROP)!!. 

She is of the school that one "builds" enough lower leg strength to squeeze and release, no "kicking"...no real even "tap-tap" w/ heels or side of boot unless horse REALLY NEEDS TO WAKE UP...AND...well she's ridden everything and NEVER EVEN OWNED spurs or a whip thus I shan't either! Many days, between the confusion ("bend her WHICH DIRECTION AND KEEP HER HEAD POINTED WHICH WAY? AND OUTSIDE LEG, INSIDE REIN TO STAY ON THE FENCE??AHHH!!) and being about to pas out from "post up, squeeze, sit, squeeze, up, SQUEEZE --DA*?!IT--SIT, SQEEEEZE..."! I thought "well, I don't have to worry about dying in a spooking/throw/bucking accident ...I'll definitely die FIRST OF OVEREXERTION"! Haaa!

It finally, slowly improved (thank you, G-d!!) and now can ride a 90" lesson and be PRETTY ORGANIZED, in control, AT least till the FINAL ROUND OF NO STIRRUP POSTING. Then, I'm STILL a sweaty, panting mess! :0)

I promise you are NOT ALONE! AND, doing 13 things at once with minimal oxygen will soon become MUCH EASIER! I applaud you for sticking with it after so many years off!!! Now. if I could just BORROW YOUR CROP?? Ha. Sorry...just jealous of your assistive devices! :0)

Best 2 you!! B2H


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Welcome to middle age! You're older, your body is changing, and your stamina just isn't what it used to be. Contrary to what the non-riding general public thinks, riding properly is hard work. Fun as well, but still hard work.



Exactly this. I had to finally admit to myself that riding is hard and it takes a long time to become the rider we want to be. But man when you do feel that progress, it's such a rush! I've found the best advice and tips came from people on this board who were only a little bit ahead of me in terms of how skilled a rider they were. I think a lot of times it's easy for a trainer who has been riding many years to forget what it's like to begin or return to riding as an adult. So don't be afraid to ask questions here. There are plenty of us who can give you little tips or at least some empathy when you feel like you aren't advancing as fast as you'd like to. 
Best of luck!


----------



## justashowmom (Aug 14, 2011)

I still have days when I have a hard time coordinating all the stuff at one time - heels down, thumbs up, head up, shoulders back, leg still, knees out, relax back, bend knees, breathe. My biggy was forgetting to breathe, until I almost passed out. Trainer during lesson: Breathe, breathe, BREATHE!

A lot of times in a lesson, my trainer will instruct to pick two things to concentrate on and let the rest take care of itself. Funny, when you quit worrying about some of the stuff you find it's just there.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

I can definitely relate to feeling out of shape and getting a real workout at my lessons. I found I would hold my breathe sometimes as I was concentrating so hard, so I try to relax as much as possible and remind myself to breathe. I was told that if you sing a song while riding, even quietly to yourself, you will be sure to breathe. You can choose a song with the same beat as the horses gait. Can't hold your breathe while you're singin'!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The short answer is yes, you are really that out of shape. The worse answer is, it will harder for you to build muscle to begin with and equally hard to keep it on. Try drinking a protein drink after your rides. It seems to help my intermediate ages body.


----------



## kellylee (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the thoughtful replies and ideas, it definitely helps! I feel like I ask a nonstop stream of questions at the barn so it is really helpful to be able to ask questions here too. I think I am probably that out of shape, but I am determined, and trying to remember to breathe. I got a fitness book for riders on Amazon, and I am only in the second week but I think it will really help with the strength issues. 

My instructor must have been reading my mind because she kept telling me to breathe during my last lesson. Then she put me on a longe line and had me do bicycle and scissor exercises with my legs and sit the trot without stirrups. I wish I could do that all day every day for a month, it was so helpful to really be able to concentrate on my seat. We also figured out that I am really gripping with my knees and inner thighs to compensate for using my lower legs which may be 1) keeping the horse from moving forward and 2) pitching my butt back and my upper body forward. I am seriously thinking of rigging up some kind of a barrel on some sawhorses so I can practice how to sit daily because I can only ride 2 - if I am lucky 3 - times a week. I have no idea what this contraption will look like but if I figure it out, I will compose a post.

Thank you again!


----------



## kellylee (Oct 29, 2012)

*Check in - improvement!*

In case anyone needs a bit of encouragement, I wanted to check in and say my fitness and riding have really improved! I realized after my lesson yesterday that I really did not get very winded at all and I feel much stronger. Granted, I am not flying around a course with jumps, but posting the trot for 15 minutes straight, some 2 point and cantering. Stuff that 6 weeks ago would have left me gasping for breath. I upped my lessons to 4 sometimes 5 times a week if I can swing it. I've also been doing the Success in the Saddle DVDs and following the weight training/strength exercises in The Riders Fitness Program pretty consistently (I am on week 4). My riding seems to be getting a lot less floppy and sloppy. 

Back when I originally posted this thread, I was determined, but also pretty afraid that maybe I was just never going to have enough fitness to improve. The first few times I picked hooves I was huffy and sweaty  I don't think I will be off eventing or endurance riding any time soon, but I am getting better. And singing or counting while riding - totally helped keep me breathing. Adult beginners or re-riders - there is hope!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good to hear, I will have to start working on my Riders Fitness program, I got as far as buying the book


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't you love how this stuff comes so easily and naturally to us when we are younger? I took a 3 year hiatus and it was the end of the world when I got back into riding. I could not believe how exhausting posting the trot for 10 minutes was! Lol. It was also very frustrating trying to get your body to do what your mind thinks your body can do. Remembering how my equitation "should be" and how it really is was embarrassing to say the least. It always takes time to bring those muscle groups back to life and I am glad that you have seen an improvement already


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is great progress. Are you leasing a horse, or just taking lessons? Riding really works your core, but it is a whole body exercise when done properly.Keep up the good work!


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I can relate to all the posters, especially the OP. It seemed to me a whole different approach to riding english skills "back then". My trainer, who I've had for 3 years, is so methodical in her approach, and what I observed was so much attention to technical detail. When I first began my impression was of being so over whelmed with instruction. Really, only 2-4 things at a time can be addressed in the beginning. After a while I could keep several things going at once, which makes me feel pretty good about my learning.

I would also say, you weren't "that" out of shape. I run, lift weights, and do yoga and still found my core wasn't entirely ready for the positional demands, nor my fitness level for riding. It's very specific to riding. Now of course its a different story, as you also experienced. The one biggest thing I noticed was that after riding 4+ times a week for several weeks my muffin top disappeared. Yay!


----------



## kellylee (Oct 29, 2012)

Ha! My muffin top is alive and well, I think it is because after 3 hours at the barn, I think I am entitled to a box of crackers and chocolate covered granola bars. I think the people that own the barn think I am crazy because I am always offering to do stuff (muck, feed, turn out, break up frozen water tubs, nail fences) because 1) it is a hell of a lot more fun than the paper shuffling my paying job requires and 2) I need all the exercise I can get. 

On a serious note, I am still trying to figure out if riding is just way more technical now than it used to be, or if it is a combo of instuctor + age-related comprehension reduction. I don't remember having to learn all of the keeping contact + horse on the bit + driving through their hind end + balancing/supporting their movement from the front end... in addition to breathing, posting, heels down, seat tucked in, head up, etc. etc. etc. The most important thing before was just staying on and staying out of the horse's mouth.

I am doing a combo of 2 lessons a week with a very strict dressage instructor + 2 lessons a week with a hunter/jumper instructor who only gives me a hard time about 1-2 things + 1 lease ride by myself just walking and trotting and trying to practice stuff in the books I read. I didn't really intend to be so spread out, but it is working for now. I feel like my difficult instructor keeps me on my toes about everything, the more laid back instructor gives me the opportunity to make some mistakes and do more "right brain" riding and the leasing is just a pressure free knock around. Of course this is all costing a ridiculous amount of money, but I've completely cut out clothes, shoes and skin creams that probably weren't working anyway :lol:


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, that is some schedule, I envy you. I do agree 'back then' in my case 25 years ago english lessons seemed a lot less technical. I remember a jumping lesson where I kind of bounced all over the place (poor horse) --I definitely did not have the basic skill set to be jumping. Instruction was minimal where I rode.

Riding is really a whole body activity and now that I'm a horse owner I can pick and choose which days I ride...some days, I'm just too sore!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Riding really does use different muscles in different ways. I just got back to riding after not riding for all of December & part of January because of the weather. This past week I have been riding 2 horses regularly, I can feel it in my legs and I have been kickboxing & working out pretty hard all winter, so just goes to show you, yes riding does work your muscles. I always feel it after not riding for awhile then getting back to it, even if it's a short hiatus. After 25 years, I imagine I would be as sore as you, if not moreso. Keep at it, won't be long and you will in riding shape again.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds like you are doing awesome!! Riding horses uses muscles that you never even knew you had until they start to hurt. I started riding when I was 9, but didn't ride for a good number of years and I was winded and hurt too. It goes away eventually.


----------



## NordicMan (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi -- I am sort of like you I think, though I had never ridden in my life before I started last July (2012). All I can say is stick with it. It took me until December 2012 (6 months) of 2 day per week riding before the "winded" thing went away ... it just takes longer for us middle agers to get back in shape. 

What DreamCatcher said about breathing is 110% spot on .. my trainer would "force" me to do do 10 second breathe-in; 10 second breathe out. It was (and is) very hard .. but it does help. 

What you are going through is the exact same thing I am ... It does get better, and exactly like another poster said, when you do experience progress -- it IS a rush. It just comes in small bursts, and takes a long time.


----------



## highfeather (Aug 5, 2009)

I sure do know what you're talking about. I started taking dressage lessons at a big show barn a few months ago and thought I was going to die. First lesson almost fell off when asked to canter. I used to be a distance trail rider - endurance and NATRC. 20 years ago. I think it was a different person!! I sort of remember her, fearless and confident. Wish I could find her again. 

On another note, one of my biggest challenges is how to afford lessons. We have just retired and live comfortably but are not wealthy. By the time I drive me and the horse to the lesson and back the total is about $100 for gas/tuition, which is a little hard to justify to the hubby. "Can't you just trail ride for free?" I would love to show, but I'm just not sure how to make it all work financially. Any advice? Self teaching through DVDs? Arranging group lessons? Pony Club for middle-aged adults?


----------



## Thea (Jul 14, 2012)

highfeather said:


> Pony Club for middle-aged adults?


YES highfeather! there is a Pony Club for Adults, it's called Horsemasters and it's a part of the Pony Club. Look up on the Pony Club site and check for locations near you. There are Horsemasters in most of the U.S. Here in the Southeast U.S. we are in the process of organizing a Horsemasters group now. I'm an older adult recently getting back into the saddle after more than 25 years and share all of your pains and frustrations. Happy Trails (and Trials) to you!


----------



## kellylee (Oct 29, 2012)

highfeather said:


> On another note, one of my biggest challenges is how to afford lessons. We have just retired and live comfortably but are not wealthy. By the time I drive me and the horse to the lesson and back the total is about $100 for gas/tuition, which is a little hard to justify to the hubby. "Can't you just trail ride for free?" I would love to show, but I'm just not sure how to make it all work financially. Any advice? Self teaching through DVDs? Arranging group lessons? Pony Club for middle-aged adults?


Some of the farms around here allow adult students to work off part of the lesson fees by mucking stalls, turning out horses, etc. I've done it a few times and it helps with the overall fitness issues as well. Not sure if that would work for you though, if you are trailering in for lessons.

I've started a few wacky - but cheap - ways to augment my lessons, particularly as I live in a city 45 minutes away from the nearest barn. I got an inexpensive pair of reins on ebay and practice proper hand position by walking my 2 dogs with a whip long ways in both hands and each dog on a rein. I think it also helps overall hand dexterity. My neighbors think I am nuts, but my dogs are wonderfully patient and just ignore my "cues". Additionally, I got a wooden saddle stand and a cheap saddle off Craigslist to practice my seat, posting and 2 point at home. This is a great way to try some of the exercises in books (e.g. Centered Riding) in a saddle. I purchased some decent leathers and irons for my "fake horse" that I use during lessons so that my stirrup length is consistent.


----------

